

Ex-Googlers Raise $6M for Connectifier, an AI Approach to Recruitment Search - sk24iam
http://techcrunch.com/2015/06/16/ex-googlers-raise-6m-for-connectifier-an-ai-approach-to-recruitment-search/

======
pinewurst
Because a company known for its dysfunctional recruiting process has a lot to
share with the world. Maybe some ex-ISIS people will be the kernel of the next
recruitment startup?

